# Alternative zum Schrofenpass - Hochalppass?



## jenelajens (31. August 2005)

Hallo,

bin in 3 Wochen im Kleinwalsertal und wollte von Hirschegg ne kleine 3Tages Tour machen (Hirschegg-Schlappin-Konstanzer?Heilbronner?-Hirschegg). Da sich momentan sowieso einige überlegen werden, ob der Schrofenpass Sinn macht, wollte ich fragen, ob der Übergang ins Lechtal über die Schwarzwasserwasserhütte mit anschliessend Hochalppass gut zu machen ist. Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Schwarzwasserhütte muss eigentlich nich sein, bis dahin kenne aber ich die Strecke zu Fuss.... Üntschenpass ist sicher auch ne Option...

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Hugo (31. August 2005)

kenne die schwarzwasserhütte bislang auch nur zu fuss, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass man von dort dann fahrenderweise weiter kommt, wobei es wohl weniger nervtötend sein könnte als der schrofenpass  

also sollte jemand tatsächlich ne alternative haben wär ich sehr gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Watt (31. August 2005)

OT: Warum willst Du den Schrofenpass umfahren? Vor meiner Alpenüberquerung wollten einige nicht über den Schrofenpass und hatten sich eine Umfahrung rausgesucht (weiss nicht mehr welche). Im Endeffekt haben sie knapp zwei Stunden geschoben/getragen während der Pass in 45 Minuten geschafft war. Ich fand den Pass auch bei weitem nicht so dramatisch wie es oft zu lesen oder hören ist. Der einzige Grund nicht drüberzusteigen währe für mich Regen...


----------



## jenelajens (31. August 2005)

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich den Schrofenpass nicht fahren will, sondern eine Alternative suche, denn ich will von Hirschegg nicht unbedingt wieder raus nach Oberstdorfum dann wieder Richtung Süden zu fahren. Eine Alternative zum Schrofenpass ist schon aus dem Gedankengang "mal was Neues" sinnvoll.....

Stefan


----------



## akeem (31. August 2005)

Vergiss den Hochalppass. Wir sind vor zwei Wochen während unserer Alpenüberquerung drüber. Ich habs mittlerweile verdrängt, aber wir haben ca. 1,5 Stunden geschoben. Vor allem runter gehts momentan auch nicht, da alles total matschig war/ ist, und der Weg von den Kühen total ausgetreten wurde.


----------



## jenelajens (31. August 2005)

Solange man hoch schieben kann, gehts ja noch  Wenn man aber nicht mal runter fahren kann, machts kein Spass....
Üntschenpass? Möglich? Mensch, ES MUSS doch eine Alternative vom Kleinwalsertal geben, schon wenn die die ganzen Walser da mit Hab und Gut rüber sind....

Stefan


----------



## lagobiker (31. August 2005)

Den Schrofenpass kann man sehr wohl und recht einfach umgehen - sind halt 120 Hm mehr - kein Mensch braucht da 2 Stunden - guckst Du hier

Das Problem ist aber derzeit ein ganz anderes:
Niemand kommt da hin, das obere Rappenalptal ist durch das Hochwasser zerstört, der Zugang bis zur Buchrainer Alpe zwar noch möglich, aber dann gibts absolut kein Weiterkommen. Zu Fuss vielleicht, mit dem MTB völlig unmöglich.

Wir suchen auch eine Alternative, das ginge einmal über die Mindelheimer Hütte vom Walsertal aus, möglicherweise einfacher ist über das Gemsteltal, da kann man grosse Teile fahren.

Das ist aber jetzt keine Empfehlung, ich werde mir das am WoEnde erst mal selbst anschauen.

LB


----------



## powderJO (31. August 2005)

lagobiker schrieb:
			
		

> Den Schrofenpass kann man sehr wohl und recht einfach umgehen - sind halt 120 Hm mehr - kein Mensch braucht da 2 Stunden - guckst Duhier




und das ist ein kommentar dazu, gefunden auf obigem link (nein, der beitrag ist nicht von mir):


Umgehung Schrofenpass von Lutz Pascherat am 19/Aug/05
Das war ja wohl garnix! Da trage ich mein Bike lieber dreimal den ursprünglichen Weg zum Schrofenpass hoch. Ich würde gerne mit dem Verfasser diese Tour machen, um zu sehen, wie er das Stück bis Zum Wanderweg am GRÜNEN hochfährt. Ich rate ab!


----------



## lagobiker (31. August 2005)

irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar - vielleicht hat er den falschen Weg genommen und an der Oberen Biberalpe gequert - da siehst dann eher so aus.

Kenne jemanden mit 2 künstl. Hüftgelenken, die kann ihr Rad keine 20 m tragen und die ist da auch schon drüber - natürlich nicht fahrenderweise, bisschen schieben muss man da schon . . . 

aber wie ich sagte: derzeit kommt man so weit überhaupt nicht ins Tal rein

LB


----------



## karstb (31. August 2005)

Man könnte noch über die Lüchle Alpe und die Starzelalpe übers Starzeljoch fahren. Sind aber knapp 200Hm schieben/tragen. Bergab aber machbar, auch wenn über 1000Hm Schotter nicht so aufregend sind. Das Joch befindet sich zwischen Baad und Hopfreben. Du kannst es auch von der Schwarzwasserhütte aus anfahren, aber dann sind es ca. 300 Hm schieben/tragen (selbst schon gemacht).


----------



## Carsten (1. September 2005)

gibt es eigentlich eine chance Richtung unteres Lechtal, sprich Hahntennjoch durch zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dixi (1. September 2005)

übrigens ist die tour über melköde -> schwarzwasserhütte seit kurzem für biker gesperrt.
diese info kommt vom touribüro kleinwalsertal...die grundstücksbesitzer wollen dies scheinbar so.

schade eigentlich...schönes tal.

gruss
dirk


----------



## jenelajens (26. September 2005)

UPDATE

Bin letzte Woche vom Kleinwalsertal den Hochalppass gefahren, dann runter zum Hochtannbergpass, weiter nach Warth/Lech.
Prinzipiell geht das schon ganz gut, ist meiner Meinung nach attraktiver als der Schrofenpass, längere Tragepassage, aber runterfahren kann man fast alles, vom Hochtannbergpass, kann man dann auf der alten Salzstrasse weiter nach Warth (auch schön...). Ist halt wesentlich länger (+2h) wie der Schrofenpass, hat aber den Vorteil, dass man nicht die ganze Zeit auf der Asphaltstrasse fährt, sondern die Wanderwege im Kleinwalsertal fahren kann, wo sich auch immer die Wanderer tummeln... 
Wer sein Rad auch mal trägt sollte das mal probieren, erst recht, wenn man nur zur Freiburger Hütte fährt, die Etappe über den Schrofenpass ist eh nicht lang.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Muffin (26. September 2005)

Diese Route hatt ich dieses Jahr auch überlegt weil mich der Schroffenpass ankotzt. Habs aber dann doch nicht gemacht weils mir zu lange war und ich am ersten Tag bis Galtür kommen wollte. Aber die Route ist echt spitze


----------



## jenelajens (27. September 2005)

@Muffin

Bei mir wars definitiv zu lang 
Bin zur Freiburger, dann gleich weiter zum Kristberg und Heilbronner Hütte. War schon dunkel, als ich endlich da war..... Eigentlich nicht sinnvoll, das Ende Sept. zu machen. 

Wenn man Angst hat den Schrofenpass hochzutragen (zu ausgesetzt), dann ist der Hochalppass sowieso eine Option. Dazu kommt, dass ich die Abfahrt vom Schrofenpass nach Lechleiten zum kotzen finde.

Stefan


----------



## Muffin (27. September 2005)

jenelajens schrieb:
			
		

> @Muffin
> Dazu kommt, dass ich die Abfahrt vom Schrofenpass nach Lechleiten zum kotzen finde.



Stimmt


----------



## allgäuhopper (13. Juni 2007)

jenelajens schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 
> Bin letzte Woche vom Kleinwalsertal den Hochalppass gefahren, dann runter zum Hochtannbergpass, weiter nach Warth/Lech.
> Prinzipiell geht das schon ganz gut, ist meiner Meinung nach attraktiver als der Schrofenpass, längere Tragepassage, aber runterfahren kann man fast alles, vom Hochtannbergpass, kann man dann auf der alten Salzstrasse weiter nach Warth (auch schön...). Ist halt wesentlich länger (+2h) wie der Schrofenpass, hat aber den Vorteil, dass man nicht die ganze Zeit auf der Asphaltstrasse fährt, sondern die Wanderwege im Kleinwalsertal fahren kann, wo sich auch immer die Wanderer tummeln...
> ...



Stefan, kann man anderstrum so leicht ins Kleine Walsertal kommen?
Was ist der Laufanteil dann hoch bzw. runter?

Das Starzeljoch bin ich schon von Schoppernau hoch gefahren, das ist ganz ok. In den Bregenzerwald würde ich aber nicht den Kiesweg nehmen, sondern den Trail der nach dem Neuhornbachhaus links runter geht.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (12. Januar 2015)

Ist mal wieder jemand über den Hochalppass im letzten Jahr Richtung Warth? Wie ist der Zustand?


----------



## Hofbiker (14. Januar 2015)

jenelajens schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 
> Bin letzte Woche vom Kleinwalsertal den Hochalppass gefahren, dann runter zum Hochtannbergpass, weiter nach Warth/Lech.
> Prinzipiell geht das schon ganz gut, ist meiner Meinung nach attraktiver als der Schrofenpass, längere Tragepassage, aber runterfahren kann man fast alles, vom Hochtannbergpass, kann man dann auf der alten Salzstrasse weiter nach Warth (auch schön...). Ist halt wesentlich länger (+2h) wie der Schrofenpass, hat aber den Vorteil, dass man nicht die ganze Zeit auf der Asphaltstrasse fährt, sondern die Wanderwege im Kleinwalsertal fahren kann, wo sich auch immer die Wanderer tummeln...
> ...



Hallo Stefan,
Die Strecke über den alten Salzweg hättest auch noch schöner umfahren können. Am Parklatz bei Hochtannbergpass vorbei zum Saloberlift, den Wirtschaftsweg hinauf (Salobersattel) und über das Auenfelder Hochplateau in Richtung Oberlech und dann über die Kriegeralpe nach Zug. Keinen Asphalt und nur wunderschöne Landschaft.


----------

